# My proud Koi parents guarding their babies!



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi everyone! Just wanted to share my awesome news! This is finally the first sucessful batch of koi angel babies that I have (hopefully keeps fingers crossed).... I finally got the timing down right and the amount for the baby brine shrimp... Please enjoy the pictures of my proud parents!


----------



## PanzerFodder (Oct 15, 2010)

Bloody hell that was quick! You bought the slates this afternoon!  "LOL" .

Joking aside! some very nice fish you have there, congratulations and good luck with the fry  .


Cheer's...PanzerFodder...


----------



## Amazongypsy (Oct 21, 2010)

Congrats! Nothing sweeter than the sight of freeswimmers with parents. Enjoy


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Congrats and VERY nice Kois.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Holy crow those are beautiful fish, good luck with the fry!


----------



## s2rai (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow, some serious colour!


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Congratulations, very nice looking Koi angle.


----------



## Carlito (Feb 10, 2011)

Awesome! Congrats!

Are you planning on selling any of the fry later on when they're babies?


----------

